
Ad Industry Insiders connected to fraud scheme, researchers say stole millions - Sujan
https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/ad-industry-insiders-are-connected-to-a-fraud-scheme-that?utm_term=.qmG0zYe6D#.rx2OzkYeD
======
Sujan
So is this actually bot traffic of nun human machines or real human traffic
that is bought and then just moved over all these page creating video and ad
impressions without any actual interaction and clicks?

~~~
Sujan
Reading the original research, the term "bot" is never used.
[http://blog.pixalate.com/momtaxi-session-hijacking-auto-
refr...](http://blog.pixalate.com/momtaxi-session-hijacking-auto-refresh-ad-
fraud-site)

But it also doesn't explain where the traffic that is used to do the fraud
actually comes from.

(And the term "session hijacking" is definitely abused for something that it
doesn't normally mean.)

------
Sujan
Sorry for the messed up title, the original was too long and even more
sensationalized. I tried to make it shorter and a bit less clickbaity.

